# Nvidia driver won't load - 195.22



## QuinRiva (Feb 2, 2010)

I tried installing the new 195.22 nvidia driver and I "believe" everything went smoothly but starting the driver with:


```
kldload nvidia
```

results in the error "kldload: can't load nvidia: Exec format error"

Any ideas what could be going wrong?

I using 8.0-release (amd64) and my video cards are an 8800GTS-512 and a 7950GT.


----------



## oldduffer (Feb 3, 2010)

First, how did you install the driver?

Second, you don't have both of those cards installed together do you?(e.g. SLI board).  You can do this in Windows (1 card for graphics, the other for physics).


----------



## adamk (Feb 3, 2010)

An exec format error often happens when you build a kernel module for a different version of the kernel than the one you are running.  Are you sure your kernel source matches the running kernel?

Adam


----------

